# Rip-Off Alert: Royal Ammo Shop - http://royalammoshop.com



## BigJiLm (Sep 15, 2021)

I was looking for ammo and this store came up, Royal Ammo Shop - http://royalammoshop.com, and i ordered a case of 7.62 for $250.00, and $30 for shipping on 8/28/21. They have no way to pay when i checked out, so i was told in an email to pay with Zelle out of my bank account or bitcoin. On 8/30/21 i sent them $280 by Zelle to [email protected], Keoriea Franklin. The domain was registered in Iceland. 

Then they tell me their account is limited and to send it again to [email protected], which is Florida International University. I contacted that University to see who's email that was. 

Then I get an email from the "shipper" that said I needed to pay them $100, even though I paid $30 for shipping, and $80 will be refunded when it is delivered, and magically I would receive the shipment that day. That shipper also registered the domain in the same city in Iceland me is also an Iceland registration and that company is [email protected], Express Delivery Services https://expresssdeliveryservices.com/. Its a fake shipping company again with no address or info yet they are a global shipper. 

They also sent me a text from; 931-298-0022. I looked at their domain, and it was registered a few months ago in Iceland. 

They have several emails; [email protected], [email protected], [email protected].

My mistake was not looking at the contact info or lack of it, as no address or phone # would have ended my order at this site, buyer beware!!!


----------

